# hoping for bfp



## jvandermark

Hello, I have pcos and have been on metformin for awhile. I have lost 30 lbs with diet and exercise and was able to get down to 146. I have put ten back on :( My husband and i started seeing a specialist. I was not ovulating at all. I had one round of clomid 50mg with no o. This time around in jan. i took one round of clomid 100mg and my progesterone was 13.03! I definitely o she said :) i can't test but am hoping for a bfp i can test she said on feb 7th or 8th! i just really hope it worked, anyone have a hopeful story in my same boat?


----------



## jvandermark

oh also i was totally shocked and excited at the news that i ovulated, i know thats not a definite for conception but i had some lower back pain today....am i reading too much into things now?


----------



## Meme an Mommy

Hi there. Well welcome to b&b. Your story sounds very exciting and congested on the big o. I know that had to be huge to hear. Well your in my prayers. Bfp on the way. :)


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi:


----------



## jvandermark

Thank you so much, its nice to hear encouragement. I sometimes feel so hopeful and excited and then sometimes i feel like eh ill believe it when i see it.....
I also forgot to mention the first round our opk came up positive when bloodwork showed no o. This past cycle i didnt get one pos opk and bloodwork showed def o. im so confused on what my body is doing.


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## jvandermark

Well i broke down and decided to test with one that says it can detect the hormone 6 days before missed AF, this morning. It was negative. I know it was early and i will test when i was supposed to but i am feeling like it was accurate :( I get my hopes up so high every time.


----------



## janex

There is still hope yet. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## xxDaniellexx

Hello and good luck! :dust:


----------



## putzigbaer

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## jvandermark

Thanks ladies! We started clomid again but she upped the dosage to 150 mg I think to shorten my cycle. Still no pos opk which is frustrating, although last time I got no pos opk and bloodwork showed i def o. I'm just starting to feel so discouraged.


----------



## jvandermark

Well i finished my third round of clomid. she bumped me up to 150mg this time around. Monday i went for my cd21 bloodwork since i didn't see a pos opk. turns out i did o. my progesterone was 15.4! Does anyone know if that is a good sign? is that a good number? last cycle on 100mg clomid my cd21 progesterone was 13.03. im very hopeful ill get my bfp i plan to test next monday. fx for me :)


----------



## jvandermark

We did another round of clomid at 150mg i actually got a pos opk on day 17. bloodwork 1 week later showed a progesterone level of 53! im hoping that is a really good sign since last month it was 15.4 what a jump! :) she said its still normal range but im hoping it means my bfp is coming up. thanks for listening ladies


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Donna35

:hi: Hi and welcome xxx


----------



## jvandermark

Welp, got AF today :( major sadness. i know its early but im getting so defeated. this month we wont be using any medication to try but may 1st i have to go for that test to check to make sure my fallopian tubes are open.....anyone have that done? should i be nervous, im starting to feel like something terrible is wrong and i will get bad news. i know i should think positive but i just feel so down :(


----------



## putzigbaer

Hey JV :( I'm sorry for you feeling down, many of us have been there as well for a lot longer in some regard. But don't give up! This is our first month off of drugs since August of 2011. I had a BFP last month, then ended up with BFN 5 days later. So this month we are off any drugs (including injections) and being REALLY hopeful for a completely natural BFP!! But back to your question:

I had the HSG test done in early July 2011. Nothing was blocked, everything clear and looked great. The only thing they could tell me was I have a tipped uterus! But it's nothing scary, there was pressure, however if you have no blockages the pressure will not be painful. More like a bad cramp during your normal period. Have your DH or OH there with you to hold your hand during the first part. Just because there's a few people in the room with you, not just your doc. Then after they have things prepped, the radiologist comes in with your doc to inject the dye and start the scan. Your DH or OH will have to go behind the wall to protect themselves but it's no biggie. I found it quite interesting to see what they were looking at. ALWAYS ask what you're looking at, you have a right to know and not just "think" you know. 

#1 thing they don't tell you... bring a pad with you for afterwards. You will have leakage from the dye. It's clear, however it's there. Plus the jelly they use is more than normal US. 

If you have ANYTHING that looks out of the ordinary you will be able to see it and really be told about it immediately! It's a really interesting test. 

Good luck to you!!! But relax and you will do fine!


----------



## jvandermark

Oh, thank u so much! You were so helpful, def made me feel better :) its nice to know your not alone! My test isn't until may 1st but I'm sure ill say how it goes. And good luck to you! Ill be hoping u get your bfp :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/annegeddestulips.jpg


----------



## jvandermark

Well the hsg test went very well, she said the tubes are open and uterus looks good :) all positive stuff :) yay!!!
on a lower note...i feel like my pcos is outta control. i have been exercising like crazy and eating good 100% of the time is sooooo hard.I get mad at myself cause i know what works, my first endocrinologist had me do south beach which worked like a charm. i just can't seem to make myself 100% stick to it lately. :( I was down to 146 and i have gone up to about 160, its super depressing.
also anyone have any trouble with seriously dry skin as a side effect of any of the meds/treatments? thanks for listening.


----------

